# VSTBuzz: 60% off “Storm Choir 1” by Strezov Sampling



## VSTBuzz (May 11, 2016)

*Deal*: 60% off *“Storm Choir 1”* by Strezov Sampling.

*Value*: €184.99
*Discount*: 60%
*Price*: €72.99

*Grab the deal now on* www.vstbuzz.com/deals/60-off-storm-choir-1-by-strezov-sampling!

Storm Choir 1 is a 12-piece chamber choir comprising six men and six women from some of Bulgaria’s finest choirs, members of the Sofia Session Orchestra & Choir.

The goal was to capture the detail and intimacy that can be found in a smaller ensemble, while at the same time delivering a larger-than-life performance.

*Grab the deal now on* www.vstbuzz.com/deals/60-off-storm-choir-1-by-strezov-sampling!


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 11, 2016)

Do you know if Storm Choir 1 is eligible if we want to upgrade later to Storm Choir 2? Don't get me wrong, this is a great deal. However, I'm debating whether I should jump on this or save up and go for Storm Choir 2.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 11, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Do you know if Storm Choir 1 is eligible if we want to upgrade later to Storm Choir 2? Don't get me wrong, this is a great deal. However, I'm debating whether I should jump on this or save up and go for Storm Choir 2.



You will be able to upgrade to StormChoir 2 or WOTAN if you take advantage of this deal.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 11, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You will be able to upgrade to StormChoir 2 or WOTAN if you take advantage of this deal.


Can you send me the detail on how I can do that?


----------



## prodigalson (May 11, 2016)

website isn't accepting my password and goes to a "vstbuzz.com is not working" page when I try to reset it. frustrating.


----------



## pdub (May 11, 2016)

I'd be interested to know about the upgrade path to Storm Choir 2 if I purchase this as well. Thanks.


----------



## Jono (May 11, 2016)

Watching this thread....very interested in 1 + upgrade


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 11, 2016)

Hello there,

we plan to have a upgrade season for all owners of StormChoir 1 upgrading to StormChoir 2 or WOTAN during the next month.

In the past we always offered special loyalty discounts to owners of our choirs once we release a new product, meaning you receive an email with a personal discount code for our webstore. The bigger the product you own the higher your discount will be.

So this one time only VST Buzz deal is an incredible chance to also get yourself into the mailing list of our loyalty program.


----------



## kgdrum (May 11, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You will be able to upgrade to StormChoir 2 or WOTAN if you take advantage of this deal.




Will we be eligible to upgrade to both Storm 2 and Wotan if we get Storm 1?


----------



## Rex282 (May 11, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello there,
> 
> we plan to have a upgrade season for all owners of StormChoir 1 upgrading to StormChoir 2 or WOTAN during the next month.
> 
> ...



check...got it!!thanks!


----------



## soundgeek (May 12, 2016)

Hello,
I have the wotan library, do you think buying this will get me a better price for storm choir 2 ?
or should i just wait a little for a promo ?

Any info on future choir libraries ?

Thanks !


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 12, 2016)

soundgeek said:


> Hello,
> I have the wotan library, do you think buying this will get me a better price for storm choir 2 ?
> or should i just wait a little for a promo ?
> 
> ...



Yes, the discount on StormChoir 2 Complete will be about 40% off the normal retail price, so you will be able to buy the full package ($469) for less than $300 with taking advantage of this deal. The lowest it got with sales so far has been 30% off.

We already recorded Freya.


----------



## soundgeek (May 12, 2016)

Thanks !
I hope you can make this work for the core version as well ...
If I can get the StormChoir 2 core version for under $200, I will probably go for it ..


----------



## Jono (May 12, 2016)

soundgeek said:


> Hello,
> I have the wotan library, do you think buying this will get me a better price for storm choir 2 ?
> or should i just wait a little for a promo ?
> 
> ...


How's wotan working for you?


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 12, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> website isn't accepting my password and goes to a "vstbuzz.com is not working" page when I try to reset it. frustrating.



Hi there - sorry about that. We had a small bug in the password reset which is resolved now. Can you please try again? Thanks!


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 12, 2016)

Hello, 
I own the very first version of Storm Choir (bought in 2012)... Is it the same product as Storm Choir 1 ?


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 12, 2016)

Robo Rivard said:


> Hello,
> I own the very first version of Storm Choir (bought in 2012)... Is it the same product as Storm Choir 1 ?



Yes its Storm Choir 1


----------



## prodigalson (May 12, 2016)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hi there - sorry about that. We had a small bug in the password reset which is resolved now. Can you please try again? Thanks!



purchased! thanks!


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 12, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> purchased! thanks!



Great - let us know if you need anything else


----------



## trumpoz (May 13, 2016)

Purchased, downloading now.


----------



## BlueLight675 (May 13, 2016)

I like what is going on here...I think I'll be grabbing this! :D


----------



## JohnBMears (May 14, 2016)

Very Excited to buy my first Strezov Sampling product! AND excited to upgrade to Storm Choir 2!


----------



## mac (May 15, 2016)

Am I right in assuming that if I were to buy this and then upgrade the Storm Choir 2, this first one would be redundant? I'm asking because I would sooner not bother installing 1, if 2 is everything 1 is plus more.

Also, like someone asked earlier, if I purchase this, can I upgrade / crossgrade to both SC2 and Wotan? I'd also be interested in the bulgarian bundle too if there is a crossgrade type system in place. Hell, maybe even thunder!


----------



## mickeyl (May 15, 2016)

well, sc2 has completely new recordings. As for how similar they are i don't know.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 15, 2016)

Hey there,
StormChoir 2 has completely different recordings than StormChoir 1. It also has different syllables and way more mic positions as well as pure content (true legato, soloists, whispers...).

Still StormChoir 1 isn't redundant. It is by far the easiest way to quickly write choral stuff. Just load the marcatos, activate tighten, the sequence chant button, stack mode and play. It's a great tool for sketching as it is also very ressource friendly compared to SC2.


----------



## and- (May 17, 2016)

Bought it. I like it a lot - great tone and very easy to work with. Unfortunately, I cannot activate "tighten". The button is grayed out :(


----------



## R.Cato (May 17, 2016)

and- said:


> Bought it. I like it a lot - great tone and very easy to work with. Unfortunately, I cannot activate "tighten". The button is grayed out :(



I think you need to load the Time Machine patches (TM), because "tighten" uses the Kontakt time machine feature.


----------



## and- (May 17, 2016)

Thanks, R.Cato! It works now.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I just bought SC1. How do you qualify/apply the discount for SC2, and, what is the length of time for that discount? 

Cheers and thanks

EDIT: Never mind, I read it in the earlier message.


----------



## mac (May 19, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the info @StrezovSampling, but do you have any info regards my other question? Incase you missed it, I asked;

Also, like someone asked earlier, if I purchase this, can I upgrade / crossgrade to both SC2 and Wotan? I'd also be interested in the bulgarian bundle too if there is a crossgrade type system in place. Hell, maybe even thunder!


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 19, 2016)

mac said:


> Hey, thanks for the info @StrezovSampling, but do you have any info regards my other question? Incase you missed it, I asked;
> 
> Also, like someone asked earlier, if I purchase this, can I upgrade / crossgrade to both SC2 and Wotan? I'd also be interested in the bulgarian bundle too if there is a crossgrade type system in place. Hell, maybe even thunder!



You will receive upgrade codes for StormChoir 2 Core, Exp, Complete and Wotan. So yes you can upgrade to both SC2 and Wotan.


----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You will receive upgrade codes for StormChoir 2 Core, Exp, Complete and Wotan. So yes you can upgrade to both SC2 and Wotan.




Great news! 

if you don't mind me asking are there plans for an expanded Wotan aka Wotan2?


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 19, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Great news!
> 
> if you don't mind me asking are there plans for an expanded Wotan aka Wotan2?



We already recorded Freya and there is more to come, but first of all we are going to release a major update for our Cornucopia Strings.


----------



## HardyP (May 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> release a major update for our Cornucopia Strings.


WHAT?! I really was thinking that gem got lost in the meantime, and was running towards EOL…! And it´s even a MAJOR one?!? Unbelievable, you are my hero, that made my day!! (beside the great announcements about the upcoming upgrade season …).
But BTT


----------



## SirKen (May 19, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> You will receive upgrade codes for StormChoir 2 Core, Exp, Complete and Wotan. So yes you can upgrade to both SC2 and Wotan.



Wait, so one can upgrade to StormChoir 2 Complete first and then crossgrade to Wotan for 40% off? Now, I am tempted!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2016)

SirKen said:


> Wait, so one can upgrade to StormChoir 2 Complete first and then crossgrade to Wotan for 40% off? Now, I am tempted!!



Wotan won't be 40% off, since we only released it 5 months ago. Buying our stuff during their intro pricing period is the least expensive way to get your hands on our products for a very long time.


----------



## mickeyl (May 20, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> We already recorded Freya and there is more to come, but first of all we are going to release a major update for our Cornucopia Strings.



Freya? You see me excited! What's that? Wotan-style women's choir?


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 21, 2016)

Well, we haven't announced anything yet, but yes - Freyja (sorry for the typo above) is a female choir, very different from Storm Choir. But Cornucopia first!


----------



## tokatila (May 21, 2016)

Gotta say I only bought this to get the SC II discount, but I have to say that it's quite fun by itself and the price is just right.


----------



## JohnBMears (May 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Well, we haven't announced anything yet, but yes - Freyja (sorry for the typo above) is a female choir, very different from Storm Choir. But Cornucopia first!



Hey There! Does buying SC 1 through VST Buzz still put us on the Strezov list for receiving info on upgrades to SC 2, etc? I never received any emails after I bought it.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 21, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> Hey There! Does buying SC 1 through VST Buzz still put us on the Strezov list for receiving info on upgrades to SC 2, etc? I never received any emails after I bought it.



Of course. All upgrade codes will be sent after the VST Buzz deal has ended. We need some preparation time, so I would expect the codes to be out on May 30 or June 1.


----------



## JohnBMears (May 21, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Of course. All upgrade codes will be sent after the VST Buzz deal has ended. We need some preparation time, so I would expect the codes to be out on May 30 or June 1.



Thanks so much for the reply! Looking forward to it!


----------



## lumcas (May 23, 2016)

Is the 40% off upgrade coupon offer time limited? Thank you.


----------



## Mornats (May 23, 2016)

I've just bought this and it sounds epic indeed :D


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2016)

Cornucopia Strings update?! My nipples once again explode with delight.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 23, 2016)

lumcas said:


> Is the 40% off upgrade coupon offer time limited? Thank you.



The upgrade codes we will send out next week will be valid only for June 2016. However this won't be the last chance to upgrade or crossgrade, we regularly have offers similar to this one for customers of our choir range.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 23, 2016)

"My nipples once again explode with delight."

I have no idea what to say, but it cannot be erased from my mind


----------



## lumcas (May 24, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> The upgrade codes we will send out next week will be valid only for June 2016. However this won't be the last chance to upgrade or crossgrade, we regularly have offers similar to this one for customers of our choir range.


Thanks for answering this!


----------



## higgs (May 24, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Cornucopia Strings update?! My nipples once again explode with delight.


Most folks I know only get one nipp explosion in their whole lives - you have a gift.


----------



## rottoy (May 24, 2016)

If anyone hasn't grabbed this GEM of a library yet, do it now.
https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/cornucopia strings.HTML
Especially for all fans of chamber strings with warts and all.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jun 1, 2016)

Everyone who participated in the VST Buzz deal should have received their personal upgrade codes by now. If you haven't pls send us an email through our contact box on our website and we will send you yours asap.


----------



## higgs (Jun 1, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Everyone who participated in the VST Buzz deal should have received their personal upgrade codes by now. If you haven't pls send us an email through our contact box on our website and we will send you yours asap.


Yep, got it! Thanks for the great offer and really affordable entry into the Strezov world.


----------

